# importance of water



## bulldogs (Dec 23, 2010)

does water improve:
flexibility
energy level
does it improve performance level"

also what else does it do?


----------



## Work IN Progress (Dec 23, 2010)

It makes you less thirsty than before you drink it.


----------



## DarkHorse (Dec 23, 2010)

It also puts out fires.


----------



## bulldogs (Dec 23, 2010)

haha


----------



## DarkHorse (Dec 23, 2010)

The human body is anywhere from 55% to 78% water depending on body size. A rule of thumb, 2/3 of body is consists of water, and it is the main component of human body. Did you know that your tissues and organs are mainly made up of water? Here is the %: 

Muscle consists of 75% water
Brain consists of 90% of water
Bone consists of 22% of water
Blood consists of 83% water
The functions of water in human body are vital. The water:

Transpsort nutrients and oxygen into cells
Moisturizes the air in lungs
Helps with metabolism
Protect our vital organ
Helps our organs to absorb nutrients better
Regulates body temperature
Detoxifies
Protect and moisturizes our joints
Every cell in your body needs water from head to toe. That is why it is so important to drink enough fluid. Take for example, brain consists of 90% of water, if you do not supply enough water to your body, your brain cannot function well, and you will get headache or migraine. Hence, next time, if you feel fatigue and headache, it may be the sign of dehydration.


----------



## Merkaba (Dec 23, 2010)

Are you serious?


----------



## DarkHorse (Dec 23, 2010)

Merkaba said:


> Are you serious?


 

HAHA! I know I'm not. I copied and pasted that for our little high school friend. I think the next thread is going to be the importance of oxygen

I think he needed some info for his science project


----------



## jackanderson (Dec 24, 2010)

HI,
Water is very much important for our health.
It forms the base for saliva. Water forms the fluids that surround the joints. Water regulates the body temperature, as the cooling and heating is distributed through perspiration. Water is also very important for removing toxins from the human body. It is also important for fitness and also for  fat loss .


----------



## bigcruz (Dec 24, 2010)

Work IN Progress said:


> It makes you less thirsty than before you drink it.


----------



## Dark Geared God (Dec 24, 2010)

he might be selling sum thang


----------



## smoothasdee (Dec 27, 2010)

im thirsty now...


----------



## GMO (Dec 27, 2010)

Keeps the bloat down when running D-bol.


----------



## Merkaba (Dec 27, 2010)

DarkHorse said:


> HAHA! I know I'm not. I copied and pasted that for our little high school friend. I think the next thread is going to be the importance of oxygen
> 
> I think he needed some info for his science project



I was talking about the OP


----------



## vortrit (Dec 27, 2010)

DarkHorse said:


> It also puts out fires.



Sure it does, but I wouldn't throw it on an electrical fire. Anyway, getting back on topic, I hate water but I try to drink some everyday.


----------



## oufinny (Dec 27, 2010)

Are we really talking about how important water is?  If you drink less than a gallon a day no matter who you are, enjoy the colon cancer and kidney problems later in life.  Water is so vital and the fact people don't drink it makes me question so many and wonder where humanity went wrong.  End rant/ 

Yeah I get a little fired up when people say they can't drink enough water... please!


----------



## braveand (Dec 28, 2010)

Water increase everything dude.. 
ok maybe not everything... :-D


----------



## pritih (Dec 30, 2010)

Water          is important to the mechanics of the human body. The body cannot work          without it, just as a car cannot run without gas and oil. In fact, all          the cell and organ functions made up in our entire anatomy and physiology          depend on water for their functioning.


[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Water serves as a lubricant [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Water                  forms the base for saliva [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Water forms the fluids that surround the joints. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Water regulates the body temperature, as the cooling and                  heating is distributed through perspiration. [/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Water helps to alleviate constipation by moving food through                  the intestinal tract and thereby eliminating waste- the best detox                  agent.[/FONT]
[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Regulates metabolism[/FONT]


----------



## pritih (Jan 1, 2011)

*benefits of drinking water*


Transports nutrients and oxygen into cells
Moisturizes the air in lungs
Helps with metabolism
Protect our vital organ
Helps our organs to absorb nutrients better
Regulates body temperature
Detoxifies
Protect and moisturizes our joints


----------



## pritih (Jan 1, 2011)

*Harmful Effects and Symptoms of Dehydration*

The Harmful Effects Result from Dehydration:

    * Tiredness
    * Migraine
    * Constipation
    * Muscle cramps
    * Irregular blood-pressure
    * Kidney problems
    * Dry skin
    * 20% dehydrated ??? Risk of death

Symptoms of Dehydration
Here are some of the symptoms that you need more water:

    * Dark Urine ??? Dark Yellow or Orange in Color: Urine is generally pale yellow to clear when you have sufficient water intake. Dark color or smell strong indicates that you need to drink more water.
    * Dry Skin: Skin is the largest body organ and requires its share of water.
    * Thirst: Thirst is the most obvious sign that you're already dehydrated. It is always a good practice to drink more water when your are not thirsty, don???t wait until you're thirsty.
    * Hunger: Most people mistaken hungry is the indication to eat more, whereas in actual fact, you may be dehydrated. So before you have your meal, grab a glass of water.
    * Fatigue: Water is a source of enegy, give you a boost in energy.


----------



## Retlaw (Jan 1, 2011)

Work IN Progress said:


> It makes you less thirsty than before you drink it.


----------



## TwisT (Jan 1, 2011)

DarkHorse said:


> It also puts out fires.





Work IN Progress said:


> It makes you less thirsty than before you drink it.



Rofl 

-T


----------



## qzny0s (Jan 1, 2011)

I hear drinking the right amounts of water greatly improves memory...must remember to take my meds....lol


----------



## pocketsonswoll (Jan 4, 2011)

Don't go overboard either, though.  There have been instances where people have died from drinking too much water.


----------



## pritih (Jan 6, 2011)

*water increase energy level*

Water  is an essential part of any plan to boost energy, so make sure you get  your 8 glasses a day.  When the body is dehydrated, it generates energy  less efficiently.  A study at Tufts University found that just a 1-2%  drop in your water levels can impair your thinking.  If you find 8  glasses hard to stomach, increase water-rich foods in your diet, such as watermelon, cucumbers or soups.

​


----------



## awhites1 (Jan 7, 2011)

i efffin hate water. i hate drinking it so much. i hate people who say they drink a gallon a day (unless i like you, then I dont hate you).

Is water magic and will make me cut and more bad ass in everyway? b/c thats kind of how it sounds...


----------



## vortrit (Jan 7, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## jackanderson (Jan 8, 2011)

Hi,
Water is very much important for our health.
It forms the base for saliva. Water forms the fluids that surround the joints. Water regulates the body temperature, as the cooling and heating is distributed through perspiration. Water is also very important for removing toxins from the human body. It is also important for fitnes and fat loss .Water plays an important role in regulating metabolism.


----------



## mgoodbar (Jan 9, 2011)

yep... air and salt to..

 the entire body has to have water. muscles, both smooth and striated, mucosa, saliva, tears, synovial fluid, every cells plasma membrain to the nucleus, tendons, skeyletal system nervous system, endicrain system, everything has to have water.  inface next time you get a headach try a glass of water instead of asprin.. we get water from almost everything we eat. milk,coke,meat,fish,beans, most everything has water in it. it's the stuff of life and we can not live with out it. ow and 8% sailine is our salt contient well 8 to 9 ..


----------



## tomy2 (Jan 9, 2011)

GMO said:


> Keeps the bloat down when running D-bol.



thumps up dude


----------



## big60235 (Jan 9, 2011)

DarkHorse said:


> It also puts out fires.



Sorry but I have too....

I have been told that water is also used for things like taking a SHOWER. So people should take note of this and drink less but shower more.


----------



## urfitness (Jan 11, 2011)

@darkhorse great info water is back bone of life.
it is important for all body functions
It also prevent muscle cramps & makes your muscle looks bigger.

Thank you for the topic


----------



## awhites1 (Jan 11, 2011)

I drank a bottle of water this morning and almost threw up. i hate water


----------

